# VISA question



## dba31498MT (Jul 15, 2008)

It appears that my work is taking me to Calgary and I will be getting a VISA from the employer to work there(US Citizen). Can my wife piggyback on my VISA or does she need her own to be able to live and work there? Or how long can she "visit" there, without requiring a VISA?


----------

